# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [DELPHI] - Colour HTML Tags!

## Madboy

Using a TRichEdit Component, there is now an easier way to colour HTML tags:



```
procedure HTMLSyntax(RichEdit: TRichEdit; TextCol, TagCol, DopCol: TColor);
var 
  i, iDop: Integer;
  s: string;
  Col: TColor;
  isTag, isDop: Boolean;
begin
  iDop := 0;
  isDop := False;
  isTag := False;
  Col := TextCol;
  RichEdit.SetFocus;

  for i := 0 to Length(RichEdit.Text) do
  begin
    RichEdit.SelStart := i;
    RichEdit.SelLength := 1;
    s := RichEdit.SelText;

    if (s = '<') or (s = '{') then isTag := True;

    if isTag then
      if (s = '"') then
        if not isDop then
        begin
          iDop  := 1;
          isDop := True;
        end 
        else
          isDop := False;

    if isTag then
      if isDop then
      begin
        if iDop <> 1 then Col := DopCol;
      end 
      else
        Col := TagCol
    else
      Col := TextCol;

    RichEdit.SelAttributes.Color := Col;

    iDop := 0;

    if (s = '>') or (s = '}') then isTag := False;
  end;
  
  RichEdit.SelLength := 0;
end;

procedure TForm1.Button1Click(Sender: TObject);
begin
  RichEdit1.Lines.BeginUpdate;
  HTMLSyntax(RichEdit1, clBlue, clRed, clGreen);
  RichEdit1.Lines.EndUpdate;
end;
```

----------

